# Kaufentscheidung - Count Solo 3 vs. Count Solo 4 auf 11-fach



## styriDan (22. Juli 2019)

Nach jahrelanger Bikeabstinenz und jetzt einigen Touren plane ich mein Retro-MTB gegen ein Neues zu tauschen, da ich auf den Geschmack gekommen bin. Nach langem hin und her zwischen dem Grand Canyon und Rose, will ich mir nun ein CS zulegen (nicht zuletzt wegen den vielen Empfehlungen hier). Nach Probefahrten mit SRAM liebäugle ich allerdings mit dem einfachen Kettenblatt.

Das CS 3 würde mich mit SRAM GX Eagle wohl befriedigen, allerdings möchte ich nicht auf DT Swiss Laufräder, gute Bremsen und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten verzichten, beim 3er kann man das nicht konfigurieren.
Also überlege ich mir, das CS 4 entsprechend mit den Shimano XT Komponenten zu konfigurieren: Kurbel: 32Z-11-FACH 175MM (oder 170mm?) mit der fetten 11-46 XT-Kassette...
mangels Technikwissen nun die Frage, was haltet ihr davon?
Oder fällt jemandem überhaupt ein passenderes Rad ein? Preis/Leistung ist bei Rose ja schwer zu toppen. Der Kauf eilt auch nicht (ich schnorre regelmäßig das neue Radon HT meiner Frau - 36x26, 175mm, 11-42 Kassette).

Ich fahre hauptsächlich Wald- und Wiesenwege, selten einen mäßig technischen Trail im hiesigen Hügelland und Mittelgebirge, aber auch mal in die Arbeit, also brauche ich einen schnellen Allrounder der ein paar Jährchen seine Dienste leistet. Bei 177cm und 81cm Schrittlänge, wird's daher M werden. Leider ist Bocholt von mir zu weit weg für einen Besuch.


----------



## lieselgangster (22. Juli 2019)

Hi, du kannst dort auch anrufen und individuell konfigurieren. 

Es geht eigentlich alles was kompatibel ist zusammen stellbar. 
Kontakt war super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriDan (31. Juli 2019)

Hat sich erledigt, Shimano 1x12 passt nicht in den Rahmen des CS lt. ROSE. Das Count Solo 4 gibt's um ca. denselben Preis auch mit SRAM GX. Eagle. So richtig beraten wurde ich am Telefon nicht. Sagt mir irgendwie nicht mehr zu. Es wird wohl doch ein Canyon werden... mal den Sale und die 2020er Modelle abwarten, bei denen gewiss die Shimano 12-fach Einzug halten werden.


----------

